# Track day insurance



## martin w (Jan 21, 2006)

Just wondering who are the best people to get this through? and could anyone let us know rough prices?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

martin w said:


> Just wondering who are the best people to get this through? and could anyone let us know rough prices?


If you are insured with us we can offer Track cover for £50 per day. This is only available for UK circuits and the policy excess doubles in the event of a claim on track.

We are currently unable to cover Castle Combe due to our bad claims experience on this paricular.

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome!
will definately be going with you i think!
is there any restrictions age wise with this on the policy?
do you offer cover on any car third party as long as it is insured?
as that is what my previous insurer did and it was very handy!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

richard egger insurance

competition-car-insurance


I've always used the above.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

G40tee said:


> awesome!
> will definately be going with you i think!
> is there any restrictions age wise with this on the policy?
> do you offer cover on any car third party as long as it is insured?
> as that is what my previous insurer did and it was very handy!


The policy benefits/cover will depend on your age etc...if you complete our online quote form at Welcome to Greenlight Insurance, Modified Car Insurance Specialist we can e-mail you back the price will all the benefits/cover listed.

Best Regards
neil
greenlight


----------

